# fab lab pressuryte pic request



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

probably going to be using the pressurtye auto ride height in my upcomming setup.
if anyone's using it, please post up pictures of how you have it built into your current lines/which lines you tapped it into and your on/off switch placement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by dhong2 at 2:41 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

awesome, id like to see it to. ITt seems like a really cool system. How does it work exactly? One main airline in from the tank, then one 1/8" line teed into the gauge lines? How do you set the ride mheight psi?


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

from what ive been reading up on, its one main line from the tank and 4 1/8th lines to each individual bag that can be tee'd into the gauge lines. and the ride height is just set by simply turning those two knobs you see. one front, one rear.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

ok....when i redo my trunk im getting one of these.


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: fab lab pressuryte pic request (dhong2)*

I am interested in hearing more on this set-up. Is there a website?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: fab lab pressuryte pic request (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

http://www.fab-labcustoms.com/info.htm


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: fab lab pressuryte pic request (Still Fantana)*

capt obvious ran it on his audi.


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

i like to know about this setup also


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it's more or less a pressure based ride height controller. 
my friend has it in her car and i have to say it works really, really well










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:07 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

it is a good setup I had the chance to play with it a little bit doing some work for a old friend. very user friendly easy to play with the instal of it looks easy. I want to get one down the road for my own setup.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GoodOlArtie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoodOlArtie* »_it is a good setup I had the chance to play with it a little bit doing some work for a old friend. very user friendly easy to play with the instal of it looks easy. I want to get one down the road for my own setup.










Since when did I become an "old friend?"


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Capita has one on his car also. Awesome product, I would like to pick one up eventually


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Look for something from us on the pressuryte in the next few days.


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dhong2)*

I have mine sitting next to me on my desk right now. Been waiting for a free "warm" day to get around to installing it. There is an extra port on the end of the block in case you need to move a pressure sensor or gauge in order to free up a port on your tank.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (remuz2fly4u)*

this would work well in conjunction with a manual valve set up


----------



## dustoff (May 3, 2006)

Darricks car had this.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (dustoff)*

My car has one. I absolutely love it. Easy to install, easy to set, and has been dependable ever since! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

can we see some installed pictures??


----------



## suka4thong (Sep 20, 2009)

very interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Let's try to keep this topic focused on the pressuryte http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I should have some more details tonight


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*








good to hear. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to those who have chimed in thus far. this is a very interesting setup that could benefit many!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is an awesome setup!!! You guys will not be disappointed with this stuff!! Jay makes some good stuff and had been baggin cars for a long time!!


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

it is a nice looking package but it is nothing new, air comes in gets regulated and if valves are powered it sends out the regulated air supply to the bags maintaining your ride hieght via constant regulated pressure. you can accomplish the sme thing by leaving your fill valves open and rugulating the pressure before the bag and to dump you close the fill valve and open the dump valves.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*

There's more to it than that.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

if there is more to it than that how does it work? to me it looks like two regulators and 4 valves and power only goes to the valves. so to me that would meen when the system is active the valves are open and the regulators maintain bag pressure, I would assume there would be a check valves as well since two bags shar a regulator. Is there something I am missing?


_Modified by toplessvw at 10:26 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_if there is more to it than that how does it work? to me it looks like two regulators and 4 valves and power only goes to the valves. so to me that would meen when the system is active the valves are open and the regulators maintain bag pressure, I would assume there would be a check valves as well since two bags shar a regulator. Is there something I am missing?

_Modified by toplessvw at 10:26 AM 1-21-2010_

i think alot to do with it is the ease of install. Clean set up, and simple operation. not necessarliy that its the only way to do this


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessvw* »_if there is more to it than that how does it work? to me it looks like two regulators and 4 valves and power only goes to the valves. so to me that would meen when the system is active the valves are open and the regulators maintain bag pressure, I would assume there would be a check valves as well since two bags shar a regulator. Is there something I am missing?

_Modified by toplessvw at 10:26 AM 1-21-2010_

I believe you have it figured out.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

it is a nice package for sure just costly, my old cheap and dirty set up used on 1 1/2" solinoid valve two $20 regulators and four inline checks and worked well and was under $100 all i needed to do was energize the 1/2 valve and the car would go to ride height, as for looks it looked fine and took almost zero space


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*

I think all questions about the pressuryte should be directed here now.
>> OPEN ROAD TUNING NOW CARRIES FAB-LAB CUSTOMS PRESSURYTE!! << 
Done http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------

